# Pendants using Joyner tool



## TimR (Mar 5, 2020)

Dug out my off center pendant tool and decided to make a few. Here’s some I did a couple years ago. Will probably use similar arcs, really like the pattern and ability to embellish inside the borders.
Previously posted back in 2014 , and @duncsuss also posted, but figured some of the newer folks would appreciate.
Haha, just realized the middle one kinda looks like PacMan!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 5, 2020)

and left one reminded me of Starfleet...…..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 5, 2020)

Guess I'm kinda weird, but the middle one to me looks like the head of a tarpon. Either that or I'm really, really wanting to go fishing have just watched a bunch of flyfishing videos on Amazon Prime!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Maverick (Mar 5, 2020)

I like those. Having a wife and 3 daughters (plus a couple of DILs), gives me some new ideas for gifts etc) I will spend some additional time later when I have some time to review the other threads and videos. Generally, how thick are the pendents?


----------



## TimR (Mar 5, 2020)

Maverick said:


> I like those. Having a wife and 3 daughters (plus a couple of DILs), gives me some new ideas for gifts etc) I will spend some additional time later when I have some time to review the other threads and videos. Generally, how thick are the pendents?


About 1/8 to 3/16”. If putting a lot of designs in, where they go to the edge, you kinds need to keep from being too thick in the center which makes harder to get design to the edge. That being said, it doesn’t have to follow any rules!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks Tim, I will have to look into this some more. Glad you posted your pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 5, 2020)

@TimR Just watched your video on the Ruth Niles site. Good job explaining the process of using the offset jig.

Edited to add....what was up with that lathe? Did it have a bearing going out?


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 6, 2020)

@TimR 
Tim, I enjoyed your video about the Joyner tool and pendants. Very well done, informative demonstration. One suggestion. Flashing lights. The bow tie needs flashing lights.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 6, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> @TimR
> Tim, I enjoyed your video about the Joyner tool and pendants. Very well done, informative demonstration. One suggestion. Flashing lights. The bow tie needs flashing lights.


I had recently been to a local craft festival and a young girl was selling these bow ties made from various patterns of duct tape. I got a lot of mileage out of that bow tie, we’ll worth the couple bucks for it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 6, 2020)

TimR said:


> I had recently been to a local craft festival and a young girl was selling these bow ties made from various patterns of duct tape. I got a lot of mileage out of that bow tie, we’ll worth the couple bucks for it.


Obviously it was a formal presentation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 6, 2020)

I actually followed up by watching your coring demo with the One Way rig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 6, 2020)

My early days of turning were a blast with 3 different clubs all within 30 minutes from me, and doing demos was just doing your part. Always fun, heckling each other par for the course...part of what I like about WB.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 6, 2020)

We also have several clubs within striking distance of each other. Permits us to cost share for professionals because they can do 3 or 4 clubs in a week with one trip.

As with many volunteer organizations we have to work hard to get folks to help with running things, demos, displays at local fairs, even cleaning up after a meeting sometimes. Always same core of dedicated folks doing the heavy lifting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Mar 6, 2020)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 6, 2020)

Those are cool! Need to dig out my jig sometime and give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 6, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Those are cool! Need to dig out my jig sometime and give it a shot.


If you do find it and want to use the excel program to plot the curves, be aware that the jig was modified a few years ago and you need an older excel file. If yours is bare aluminum you need the 8 hole version, if red you need the 10 hole version. The one on Ruth’s site is the 10 hole. She can probably provide the older one but if you need, I can send it to you as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 7, 2020)

have to give that a shot again. Your video is a must. Thanks for showing them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

